# MMAF GFX Competition - Signature series (1)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This will be a part of a new "series" of competitions. If it takes off and people join up consistently, then I plan to create a mini Grand Prix like we used to have here. Let's hope everyone joins up and gets this section going again.

*Rules*

1. You may not use any previously made pieces.
2. You may not submit someone else's work as your own.
3. You may not vote for yourself when the time comes.
4. You must PM me your entry so that we can keep the sigs anonymous for voters (so there's no bias in voting).

*The Competition*

Type: Signature

Maximum Size: 450 X 220

Theme: Anything you want within the rules of the board (no porn, etc).

*Prizes:*

1st Place: 5,000,000 credits - you also get your name put in our Graphics Champion roster located here - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html

2nd Place: 2,500,000 credits

3rd Place: 1,000,000 credits

Any other entries get 100,000 credits for entering.

*Registration:*

At 4 people signed up, the competition "starts", and you have a week from the starting time to get your piece in. Anyone can join up until the deadline of course.

1. *M.C*
2. *BKnmax*
3. *OU*
4. *Spite*
5. *Toxic*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm down 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Got you guys, one more and the due date starts. Everyone who reads this thread join up if you are even remotely interested in signature making, either with Photoshop or GIMP (which is free if you want to download and join these competitions). Lots of prizes to win and if this goes well a GFX tournament awaits us.

edit - we are good to go, the *28th* is the due date. Keep joining up everyone, we can have a great GFX life for the rest of the year if we can keep interest going.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I vote that to keep things competitive, M.C has to use MS paint for his sig!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't won a competition in a long time, I am sure you guys have passed me by at this point. :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Before I go any further. This sig, no good? or a keeper?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No its good. A keeper, I like it better than your Chuck one.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> No its good. A keeper, I like it better than your Chuck one.


Chuck is a GOD! But this one was fun to make. Started with 4, went to 6. Thought about trying to squeeze in 8.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sure......


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

So do we submit these at the last minute or whenever?

I'm done.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PM me your entry whenever you want. If you wait to submit it then you can enter something else if you decide you don't like it or whatever.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can get something together this weekend.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have received 2 entries. There is a day and a half left, make sure you enter it by the 28th and if you haven't made one yet, I'd suggest getting started.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I still need two entries. Please get them in asap.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap... I forgot. Ill get it in this evening after work.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you get my revised edition?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually just remove me. Sorry for forgetting. I just found out that I have to go somewhere after work so I won't have any free time this evening.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay Hit, I got everyone's but yours so I will remove you and then put the voting thread up pretty soon.

I got your revised one OU assuming it's the revised one you sent me a few days ago and not a new one you made today or something.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

M.C said:


> Okay Hit, I got everyone's but yours so I will remove you and then put the voting thread up pretty soon.
> 
> I got your revised one OU assuming it's the revised one you sent me a few days ago and not a new one you made today or something.


Yeah that's the one. I didn't have any time to do any more changes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...etition-signature-series-1-voting-thread.html


----------

